# Yard Machine by MTD Front Pivot bar



## Kevin13 (Jul 4, 2020)

I have a unit that I picked up off the side of the road and was trying to repair to give to my father. It's model number 13AI608H062. It's a 20hp 46 inch cut. It looks like the previous owner hit something hard and bent the pivot bar. I looked online and found the part number as 683-0128b. I called my local mower graveyard and he had this part for $50. I bought it but the axles assemblies from the new (used) pivot bar didn't line up with the steering drag links. So i was going to swap the axle assemblies from the old bar but their diameter is bigger. It looks like there are two different sized axle assemblies. for the left hand side - there is a 683-0019 (.625 diameter) and a 683-0021 (.625 / .750 diameter). Do both of these axles use the same pivot bar? It looks that way on the parts diagram. Is it just that I will need new flange bearings that fit my axle assembly? Would it just be easier to modify the steering? 

Thanks in advance for any responses. I've never done much besides changing the oil in my car but I'm hooked on this mower now. It's great that this forum exists.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Kevin13. When looking through the parts section, is the same pivot bar part number used with the two axles that you found?


----------



## Kevin13 (Jul 4, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum Kevin13. When looking through the parts section, is the same pivot bar part number used with the two axles that you found?


yes - it is the same pivot bar part number with both sizes axles.


----------

